# Fishing Near Jacksonville??



## jim_slays (Jan 20, 2019)

VANMflyfishing said:


> Hello, I'm heading to Tallahassee to buy a boat and would like to make a long weekend out of it by meeting up with a buddy in Jacksonville. I don't know the area and neither does he. Looking for advice for a boat ramps, tactics, etc. for the area. Thanks in advance for any ideas!


Clapboard or Sisters Creek off Hecksher drive always produce fish!


----------



## FishWithChris (Feb 6, 2019)

Where are you coming from? And, why not just head south to the St Marks area? Or are you headed back East and Jax is an easy stop? 

Mind if I ask what you're picking up here?


----------



## Rookiemistake (Jan 30, 2013)

clapboard and sisters creek always hold fish. low tide is really good if you can get skinny. public service announcement tidal swings here are yuuuuge. watch the tides some places you can get stuck like chuck


----------



## flyclimber (May 22, 2016)

If running sisters be careful there are a couple of bars in the middle of nowhere. If you want more info shoot me a pm. Or @FLmatt. He has been killing it lately


----------



## rummya87 (Jun 24, 2016)

Saw that you are coming down from VA. I've never fished VA marshes, but from what I know its pretty similar - spartina, oysters, and big tide swings. PM me if you need more info.


----------

